# [solved] External DVD writer USB - no recognized

## emc

Hi I have external DVD burner conncted via double USB cable. And my gentoo box didn't fully recognize it (no new dev), I can't mount any CD or DVD. Do I need any special kernel modules of configuration? Any help will be great!

# lsusb -s 005:002 -v

```
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 13fd:0841 Initio Corporation Samsung SE-T084M DVD-RW

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x13fd Initio Corporation

  idProduct          0x0841 Samsung SE-T084M DVD-RW

  bcdDevice            6.10

  iManufacturer           1 TSSTcorp

  iProduct                2 USB Mass Storage Device 

  iSerial                 3 SATASLIM00000003e1c

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                2mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 SFF-8020i, MMC-2 (ATAPI)

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered
```

*EDIT

# dmesg | tail

```
usb 5-1: USB disconnect, device number 2

usb 5-1: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=13fd, idProduct=0841

usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 5-1: Product: USB Mass Storage Device 

usb 5-1: Manufacturer: TSSTcorp

usb 5-1: SerialNumber: SATASLIM00000003e1c

scsi8 : usb-storage 5-1:1.0

scsi 8:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SE-T084M  TD02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

scsi 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
```

Last edited by emc on Sat Feb 16, 2013 12:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

emc,

You might want to check:

 CONFIG_USB_STORAGE:                                                                                                                                                                                                                  │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      │  

  │ Say Y here if you want to connect USB mass storage devices to your                                                                                                                                                                   │  

  │ computer's USB port. This is the driver you need for USB                                                                                                                                                                             │  

  │ floppy drives, USB hard disks, USB tape drives, USB CD-ROMs,                                                                                                                                                                         │  

  │ USB flash devices, and memory sticks, along with                                                                                                                                                                                     │  

  │ similar devices. This driver may also be used for some cameras                                                                                                                                                                       │  

  │ and card readers.

----------

## emc

```
# grep CONFIG_USB_STORAGE /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set
```

and:

```
# lsmod | grep usb

usbhid                 22867  0 

usb_storage            42989  0 

usbcore               123257  6 uvcvideo,usb_storage,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,xhci_hcd

usb_common               907  1 usbcore
```

----------

## BillWho

emc,

Well that was the first obvious thing to check so I just threw that out there just in case   :Very Happy: 

This is what I have set and I mount external hard drives, usb flash and cameras. Maybe this will help you   :Wink: 

```
xen linux # awk '/USB/{if ($1 != "#") print}' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_RT2800USB=m

CONFIG_RT2800USB_RT33XX=y

CONFIG_RT2800USB_RT35XX=y

CONFIG_RT2800USB_RT53XX=y

CONFIG_RT2800USB_UNKNOWN=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_OTG=y

CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=m

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_VBUS_DRAW=2

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_STORAGE_NUM_BUFFERS=2

CONFIG_USB_LIBCOMPOSITE=m

CONFIG_USB_MASS_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_G_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_G_HID=m

```

----------

## emc

With my USB setings external HDD, printer, pendrives, card readers working but noe external DVD/CD burner.

```
CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_NCM=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_XHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=m

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_HCD_SSB=m

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USBIP_CORE=m

CONFIG_USBIP_VHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USBIP_HOST=m
```

Maybe I need some ATAPI suppor since lsusb shows:

```
bInterfaceSubClass      2 SFF-8020i, MMC-2 (ATAPI)
```

or some older CD interface? Anybody?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

emc,

You will need SCSI CDROM support in the kernel.

 *emc wrote:*   

>  ... conncted via double USB cable ...

 

Thats a big fat warning.  Your device needs more than 500mA to power it.  Perhaps as much as 1000mA

You must not connect both USB connectors to the same root hub or the load sharing that is required to power your device won't happen and the USB port will go into an over current condition.

When happens then varies from nothing at all,  to nothing on the overloaded root hub working at all.

----------

## emc

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> emc,
> 
> You will need SCSI CDROM support in the kernel.
> 
>  *emc wrote:*    ... conncted via double USB cable ... 
> ...

 

I've connected only one cable and it start working

```
gopher ~ # dmesg | tail

usb 5-1: Product: USB Mass Storage Device 

usb 5-1: Manufacturer: TSSTcorp

usb 5-1: SerialNumber: SATASLIM00000003e1c

scsi11 : usb-storage 5-1:1.0

scsi 11:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SE-T084M  TD02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

scsi 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 8x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

usb 5-1: USB disconnect, device number 5
```

These same result when I used USB extend cable to connect one on other side of laptop, so not the same HUB!

So final question why use duble USB cable when it working just fine with one, or I'm wrong?

----------

## emc

btw it's working without SCSI CDROM support

```
# grep BLK_DEV_SR /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set
```

----------

